# hell for the next few weeks!!!!!!!!



## lugo35 (9 Jun 2006)

the dreded has started, football i mean. at lease can escape into the shed.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jun 2006)

You and me both - people at work have difficulty understanding that I am not interested in the game  

Andrew


----------



## Woodmagnet (9 Jun 2006)




----------



## Scrit (9 Jun 2006)

There's always one........ :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (9 Jun 2006)




----------



## Scrit (10 Jun 2006)

_"For every complex problem there's a solution that is simple, neat and wrong!"_

yeah - but how come it's always mine????? :lol:


----------



## Midnight (10 Jun 2006)

happiness....would be to see Englandshire returning at the end of the first round... missing the BS on tv is easy enough.... it's the &%[email protected] tunes on the radio that drive me up the wall....


----------



## Alf (10 Jun 2006)

Funny how it's the folks who don't like it who decided to post threads about it thus increasing their exposure to the World Cup on here as well. :lol: 

Mike, you're doing it all wrong. As a Scotsman you're honour bound to rabidly support Paraguay, then Trinidad & Tobago before swiftly changing your allegiance to Sweden. I have a theory that's why the Scots get so grumpy when England are in the World Cup - the sheer cost of all those different national flags and shirts... :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jun 2006)

> Midnight,
> 
> happiness....would be to see Englandshire returning at the end of the first round... missing the BS on tv is easy enough.... it's the &%$y tunes on the radio that drive me up the wall....



Being an Englishman living in the north of Scotland, this is the sort of thing i have to live with every 4 years.
To tell you the truth, i cannot understand it, because if Scotland ever got into the world cup again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I would be happy for them :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o

As for those that don't like football, 'What are you complaining about? All you have to do is pick up the remote control and change the channel'

5 weeks of prue bliss ENGLAND, ENGLAND, ENGLAND COME ON LADS BRING IT HOME

Cheers

Mike


----------



## tim (10 Jun 2006)

Mike

Its the underdog thing - its not their oil but it is our overdraft.....

Doubt that'll get any response at all.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jun 2006)

> All you have to do is pick up the remote control and change the channel'



Fair enoughski, but then I'd have to go into a hugetime slanging match with my lad, let alone 'er indoors who is partial to the watching the odd game of the footy.

For me, its time to retreat to the 'shop and the wireless. Footy for me comes a very close second behind watching fat blokes throw darts as just about the most uninteresting thing to watch on the telly - Rob


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jun 2006)

Hell? What do you mean hell?

I went to B&Q this morning. I didn't have to queue to get out of our estate, nor to get into the carpark, nor to get served at the till.

I call that heaven!


Steve


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jun 2006)

> woodbloke,
> 
> Fair enoughski, but then I'd have to go into a hugetime slanging match with my lad, let alone 'er indoors who is partial to the watching the odd game of the footy.
> 
> For me, its time to retreat to the 'shop and the wireless. Footy for me comes a very close second behind watching fat blokes throw darts as just about the most uninteresting thing to watch on the telly - Rob



Now i find that really strange. Surely you should be extremely grateful that the world cup has come around and that your son, and more importantly 'er indoors' will be watching the footy for 5 weeks, because this will mean that for them same 5 weeks, no one will miss you playing in your workshop. Pure heaven to many of us.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## syntec4 (10 Jun 2006)

I went for a blast on the bike today. It was heaven, the roads were deserted in North Wales. No Police about either :twisted: 

It was hot with the leathers on though :shock: 

I wish the World cup would last all summer!





Lee.


----------



## Mike-W (10 Jun 2006)

Yes-
I have flown to the USA to escape the footie, (currently waiting in Newark airport for a connecting flight to Jacksonville). Only trouble is I have just been told a tropical storm is on its way!
Mike


----------



## CHJ (10 Jun 2006)

Mike-W":10jf77y7 said:


> Yes-
> I have flown to the USA to escape the footie, (currently waiting in Newark airport for a connecting flight to Jacksonville). Only trouble is I have just been told a tropical storm is on its way!
> Mike



Know how you feel, once spent several hours at St. Louis awaiting unexplained delayed flight to Oak City only for the aircraft to make five aborted tries at landing because of wind shear before we made it down. Then the highways were shut because of debris.... travelling is such fun.


----------



## Midnight (11 Jun 2006)

> Mike, you're doing it all wrong.



no Alf.... I go a lot farther.... I've a really unbiased and uniformly spread contempt for the game... never could see the point i watchin 25 primadonna's runnin around a park chasin the same ball... given the wages they're on you'd think they could afford one each...??


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

Alf":1hz0uc7w said:


> As a Scotsman you're honour bound to rabidly support Paraguay, then Trinidad & Tobago before swiftly changing your allegiance to Sweden. I have a theory that's why the Scots get so grumpy when England are in the World Cup - the sheer cost of all those different national flags and shirts... :wink:



Splendid idea! Luckily enough I'm at sea at the moment so I have all the ship's flags to choose from at no extra cost! Can't seem to find a Paraguay flag but we've substituted the German one instead :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Spare a thought for the poor Scots in Illustrious who were made to stand and cheer England against their will. I see the RN hasn't changed much since the days of the press gang!  

Scott
(on a boat load of Scotsmen with one German and two "token" Englishmen :wink: )


----------



## neilc (11 Jun 2006)

Judging by yesterdays performance it could be all over for ye soon anyway    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .

Seriously though a recent poll over here showed 32% of us are supporting you which was a big surprise to everyone. Whoever wins doesn't really matter to me but I for one won't get any woodworking done for the next month.

Neil


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

neilc":1d2849il said:


> Seriously though a recent poll over here showed 32% of us are supporting you which was a big surprise to everyone.



SWMBO is Irish and she's supporting England, which I found a bit odd but it looks like she's not alone!


----------



## Alf (11 Jun 2006)

Scott":1dvs30gn said:


> Spare a thought for the poor Scots in Illustrious who were made to stand and cheer England against their will. I see the RN hasn't changed much since the days of the press gang!


Ah, bless 'em. :lol: 

I'm not wholly suprised there's some support for England in Ireland - after all we have all got behind Ireland in the past. The same would no doubt apply to Scotland - but they need to get _into_ the World Cup first... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

Pleading Scottish ancestry in hopes of surviving the response! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

Alf":2ma1tneo said:


> Scotland - but they need to get _into_ the World Cup first... :wink:



[-X No, no, no! You've totally misunderstood the situation! We're actually *boycotting* the World Cup this time round!


----------



## Scrit (11 Jun 2006)

neilc":1tf0glkh said:


> Seriously though a recent poll over here showed 32% of us are supporting you which was a big surprise to everyone.



I should hope so, too, after all your best ever manager was English - although he did have an Irish granny :wink: 

Scrit


----------



## Scott (11 Jun 2006)

neilc":9u7p97y8 said:


> Seriously though a recent poll over here showed 32% of us are supporting you which was a big surprise to everyone.



Isn't that just because they're all Man Utd fans??

"Pray for Rooney's Foot!".... :lol:


----------



## Scrit (11 Jun 2006)

Scott":2a3369fa said:


> Isn't that just because they're all Man Utd fans??



A few years back when I was working in Dublin I recall having to organise air travel back to Manchester from Dublin up to 2 months in advance or risk being unable to fly at all - all because in Fridays and Saturday mornings Ryan Air and Aer Lingus were booked up weeks ahead by Man U. fans......... So you could well be right

Scrit


----------



## Alf (11 Jun 2006)

Scott":3sx78crw said:


> Alf":3sx78crw said:
> 
> 
> > Scotland - but they need to get _into_ the World Cup first... :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wendell (12 Jun 2006)

How strange, Englishmen that don't like football. Almost as odd as an American (me) who does like it. Folks at my work think I am nut to get so excited about the World Cup. 

I think the Scottish just need to join a different Football Confederation if they want to qualify. I'd offer to let them join CONCACAF but I like the stranglehold the USA has on qualifying out of our region. It guarantees some US televison network has to broadcast the World Cup  Maybe they could petition to take Australia's place in Oceania  

Wendell


----------



## dedee (12 Jun 2006)

I had to smile on Friday when I picked up my eldest (5 yr old) from school. The world cup provides a good excuse for a bit of geography and all the kids came out with flags that they had made. Most of course were english, a couple had french etc simple shapes and colours, but spare a thought for the teacher who had to sort out the Mexican flag. Instead of just 2 or 3 colours they had to sort out an eagle sitting on a prickly pear tree holding a snake :lol

My prize for best TV pundit so far goes to Martin O'Neill his modesty comes straight from the teachings of Brian Clough :lol: and for the look on Wrighty's face when Lineker asked him what he though of S&M*

By the way will there be a match that does not contain a UK based player?

Andy

*thats Serbia and Montenegro of course.


----------



## dedee (12 Jun 2006)

dedee":3hkx1mrk said:


> By the way will there be a match that does not contain a UK based player?



On the slim chance that someone may care.....

According to FIFAs web site there are only 6 teams out of 32 without a player registered with a UK club. In the group stages only the match between Saudi Arabia and Ukraine will not have a UK representative in the squads. Of course there is no guarantee that the other teams will field a UK based player.
Italy & Saudi Arabia are the only squads entirely composed of home based players.

Andy (it's quite here today :roll: )


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jun 2006)

I absolutely hate football and always have. 

However, I watched and enjoyed the England match this weekend with my wife and daughters and hope the team goes on to greater things - particularly in the second half of the games. 

Seems that someone forgot to mention that you have to _play in both halves_ :roll:


----------



## wrightclan (12 Jun 2006)

Not a football fan--cycling's my sport, used to do it competitively, but I have nothing against football fans, at least the majority who just enjoy the sport for what it is--just a game. 

What annoys me is silly stuff, like an entire day's news (all day long on radio and TV) dedicated to following Wayne Rooney's every movement as he returned to the UK to see about his foot.

Brad


----------



## Scrit (12 Jun 2006)

I've now got my German Wayne Rooney T-shirt, so I'm now at one with the world :wink: 

Scrit


----------



## Noel (12 Jun 2006)

Alf":2relv1yi said:


> I'm not wholly suprised there's some support for England in Ireland - after all we have all got behind Ireland in the past



Alas, that is very true.......


----------



## Shady (12 Jun 2006)

> Alas, that is very true.......



Not sure I wish to explore this concept any further Noel... :wink: 

Reminds me of an amusing story, however: whilst beating my Australian secretary to the ground today, as a result of this weekend's rugby, she stopped screaming for mercy for long enough to tell me about this truly bizarre individual:

http://wesclark.com/rrr/hopoate.html

Sad, but it made me laugh - quite a lot - I particularly like one of the victim's quotes:



> n response to suggestions from Hopoate's counsel, Bernard Gross QC, that his client had been administering "a wedgie", Jones said: "It was in the anal area. I think I know the difference between a wedgie and someone putting their fingers up my bum."



Gotta love our Aussie friends... :lol:


----------



## Scrit (12 Jun 2006)

In Sydney would that be regarded as getting fresh ? :shock:


----------



## Noel (13 Jun 2006)

Still laughing Shady, interesting story.


----------



## Taffy Turner (13 Jun 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Makes me glad that I only ever played the 15 - man code!!!!

Disturbed of South Wales.


----------



## Woodmagnet (13 Jun 2006)

Yeah! But i bet that none of your rugby players can dance like this 





Thank God :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (13 Jun 2006)

> Shady,
> 
> Posted: Mon Jun 12, 2006 7:45 pm Post subject:
> 
> ...



Funny when i went to school the 3 "F's" certainly did not stand for that.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Jun 2006)

Scrit":38occ5qt said:


> In Sydney would that be regarded as getting fresh ? :shock:



I think it would be called foreplay......


----------



## Mike-W (15 Jun 2006)

[/quote][Yes- 
I have flown to the USA to escape the footie, (currently waiting in Newark airport for a connecting flight to Jacksonville). Only trouble is I have just been told a tropical storm is on its way! 
Mike]

Has it finished yet?..... I'm on my way back.
Mike


----------



## wizer (15 Jun 2006)

the world cup is great, every where is so peaceful when the silly game is on :wink:


----------



## RogerS (19 Jun 2006)

One of my local boozers is advertising 40 different beers from all the competing countries.

So that will be a pint of Saudi Arabian best and a pint of Iranian mild please, my good man. :twisted:


----------



## mr (19 Jun 2006)

Iranian mild? Surely you mean Golden Delster. Brewed by Iran Behnoush Co, 
http://www.behnoushiran.com/ Course it's non alchoholic but still...
 Strange country Iran, perhaps not at all as one imagines it. I lived there for eleven years - it's a country of contradictions. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## RogerS (19 Jun 2006)

mr":28jwhdi7 said:


> I Course it's non alchoholic



Non-alcoholic beer? I don't think that's in my Lexicon :wink:


----------



## DaveL (19 Jun 2006)

It Sounds really great stuff................................



Behnoush Iran Company":la8pmrqs said:


> *Delster:* Vitamin B & C plus carbonated water contained in delster have a relieving affect on exhaustion by scooting tired nerves. The hops contained in the drink has many natural medical / health benefits such as preventing the Formation & help in passing kidney & urinary trash stones as well as disinfection of the intestines. It can also improve bodies of kidney sediments immune & defense systems by its Gamma Globins.



Must get my nerves scooted some time, I wonder if the Goblins would tidy the shop for me? :roll: :wink:


----------



## houtslager (19 Jun 2006)

> Must get my nerves scooted some time, I wonder if the Goblins would tidy the shop for me? Rolling Eyes




=D>  rotflmao spilling mee tah too :?


----------



## prawnking (1 Jul 2006)

o well all over for you english supporters,

hehehehehe never mind only 4 yrs till next world cup :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:     :lol: :lol: :lol: \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Scotty (1 Jul 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ha ha ha haaaa


----------



## Scrit (1 Jul 2006)

At least England got there............ If not for long!

Scrit


----------



## Taffy Turner (3 Jul 2006)

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel a surprised that 3 out of 4 professional footballers couldn't score from the penalty spot, and one was so dull he didn't even wait for the referee to blow his whistle. Has he ever taken a penalty before??? 

Absolutely incredible.... (walks off shaking his head). 

Taffy


----------



## dedee (3 Jul 2006)

Why isn't anyone blaming the 'keeper? The penalty takers are getting better, they were all on target but the keeper did not get close.

Interesting piece in the Guardian quoted both Lampard and Beckham saying they "deserved" to win. Totally the wrong attitude and probably what undid Brazil as well.

When technically gifted players underperform it has to be the result of poor preparation, tactics and mental approach which are all the responsibility of the coach. The match was not "lost" on penalties but the in the failure to score in the previous 120 minutes.

Middlesbrough's performances in cup competition may be an indicator that Mclaren has something to offer - I do so hope so. 

Andy, clutching at straws


----------



## RogerS (3 Jul 2006)

My own opinion (for what it's worth..not much as I'm not a footie fan) is that there is a collective responsibility. It's not just Sven or Rooney or whoever. People might blame Sven and his tactics or whatever but the rest of the team has a responsibility to disagree with him and push for a different approach, don't they? 

Or perhaps they just went along with what Sven said? 

Or maybe they are just overpaid for the level of skill that they possess. 

Or maybe just the simple fact that we are pretty useless at football on this world scale.

If we were any good then it wouldn't have even have got to a penalty shoot-out. 

If we were any good then it wouldn't even have got to extra time.

But we're not and so we didn't.

I'll get me coat and duck


----------

